

Small Firm Creates A 3D-Printed Scale Model Of The Hyperloop - carolinea
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/20/small-firm-creates-a-3d-printed-scale-model-of-the-hyperloop/

======
albeec13
Maybe I'm wrong, but doesn't the design spec that Musk released describe a
very small (on the order of millimeters) clearance between the pods and the
tube walls? The 3D-printed mock-up appears to have enough room for almost an
entire second pod above the roof of the first pod.

Besides the fact that this is an obvious publicity stunt, what's so special
about it? Couldn't anyone with a 3D printer, some CAD experience, and a lot of
time on their hands have done this just as easily?

